# Who has experience of a Hymer Exsis?



## 95952

I am waiting for mine, an Exsis SG. I would like to hear of any opinions from someone who has any experience of the Exsis. How is it to drive, any known weaknesses etc.

I think they've sold about 400, most of them in Germany, but I asume there must be someone on this forum who has "first hand " experience. (I can read german forums, but I can't ask any questions in that language  )


----------



## 88838

parked next to one at Brugge, German owners, van complete with top of the range bikes on a top of the range auto bike rack, had brief conversation with the owners on the 'smart van' 'like yours' line; they seemed impressed but [I think] they found it a bit high. Love to know what you think of yours, do let us know how you get on.

8)


----------



## womokiste

Hi Noman, click HERE and you will find the german forum of Hymer Owner´s.

Hope, this will help a little bit.

Franz Peter


----------



## 95952

Thanks

A lot of info there, I think I found at least 10 Exsis owners. Hard for me to read german, but if I read it 5 times I get about 80% of it  

It's like when I baught a very special model of a BMW motorbike. Only 3 in Sweden. No one to talk about it with... and then one day I caught sight of 15 similar bikes on a ferry. It was 15 persons from Guatemala who had been in Munich and collected new bikes on which they toured Europe and then they brought them home to Guatemala. 8) 

This was long before Internet .

Then you had to be at the right place at the right time or you could search forever ...

Now you just have to login in to Motorhomefacts


----------



## eddieo

Norman - if you right click on mouse when on german forum, then look at bottom of list you will see a "translate to english" tab. Its not a perfect translation but good enough


----------



## Bazbro

A good tip, eddieo.

I was fascinatd by this sentence, though


> "If I reproached with paying at the cash instead of a dog he euro-light a note note untterschiebe, then me my Mogelei directly deftig!"


 8O

Wonderful stuff! :lol:


----------



## petal

We've had an Exsis since March and have put nearly 6000 miles on the clock plus 2 continental trips - what would you like to know???


----------



## Drummer

BarryandSue said:


> I was fascinatd by this sentence, though
> 
> 
> 
> "If I reproached with paying at the cash instead of a dog he euro-light a note note untterschiebe, then me my Mogelei directly deftig!"
> 
> 
> 
> 8O
> 
> quote]
> 
> Thank God, for a minute, I thought I would get that! :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## 95952

Thank you for your replies.

Petal, 
I'm picking it up anyday now and what I would like to know is if there are any special "quality issues" or potential problems that I should keep an eye on.

If you haven't found any I'm very happy with that.


----------



## petal

rarely come on here so very sorry for the extremely slow reply...........

now 9 months into our Exsis and all going well so far and it's about to have a couple of winter trips (New Year in UK and skiing in France) so it will be interesting to see how it (and we!) copes with the cold..........

we've had a few issues which required a lengthy trip back to the dealers in Autumn - mainly extended while they waited for parts to arrive from Germany.

issues were:

bed "flap" kept popping open when we lay on the bed - been replaced with one with much more substantial catches

caravan door lock failed on a few occasions when unlocking from inside - parts inside became detached. this has been completely replaced.

sunroof inner kept falling off if sunroof raised - eventually cracked when closing - been replaced.

locks on rear storage access didn't lock - been fixed

problems with some 12v sockets and fridge - probably as a result of Fiat having to replace the wiring loom in the first few weeks as the ABS light stayed on - was thought to be a sensor problem but it turned out it was easier for Fiat to replace the whole loom. but they forgot to replace some fuses - I just couldn't work out which ones were missing and where from!! all sorted - and didn't realise we had a step buzzer until it was fixed - buzzes if you try to drive with the step out!!

paint on swivel spotlights flaked off - lights replaced


we went to look at the Hymer Exsis van at Earl's Court - not as practical as the Exsis in our opinion as what you gain with the garage, you lose with the internal layout.

it has been christened the Minibago or Ice Cream van by friends (jealous!)


----------



## smick

*Hymer Exsis*

Sorry Guys - can you explain in more detail how to get the English translation ? When I right click on any of the German pages, I don't get the option of an English translation - or am I missing something ?

Smick


----------



## 95952

Thank you for you reply Petal.
I have had mine since 6 weeks now and made some short trips.

Everything is working fine. I recognise one problem though - "locks on rear storage access didn't lock " - how did they fix that?
I got a tip to turn the key to lock position first, remove the key, press it in and then give it a "hit" with the hand (not to hard), and voila - it's locked. Been told this is a common problem with these locks. Don't know if it's good to lock it this way in the long run. 

Smick - I haven't found the translation either.


----------



## petal

Hi Norman

your method closing the locks is the one we used but quite often they sprung straight back out or they sprung out in transit. if you didn't check before leaving the van anywhere and the locks were in the out position, anyone could have come along and opened the lock!

They have been replaced but to be honest, we've not tried them in anger yet as we haven't been out in the van since it came back from Brownhills and is tucked away in storage. I gave them a quick try before it went away and they seemed to be more effective - i.e stayed closed with one hit and didn't spring back.

if you've only had your van 6 weeks I guess you have the uprated catches on the bed flap. That was a very frustrating problem and I refused to accept an initial suggestion of putting a bolt across the flap!! Thankfully, Hymer took on board the problem - loads of complaints - and did something about it.


----------



## petal

apologies

Noman not Norman


----------



## 88962

Hi Noman and Petal

We have a Hymer 544 C-class and the stowage locks fasten in the way described by Noman, that's how we were shown by the salesman who gave us our induction at Hymer UK so I suppose it's OK.


----------



## 96960

*Hymer Exsis*

I have owned an Exsis for 12 months now, bought from Hymer Blackpool.
No problems at all.
Yes, the rear locker doors have a knack to close and lock like all Hymer lockers.
Vehicle drives well. 2.3 Fiat is OK, well up to the job and returns somewhere
about 34 mpg.
Easy to park, fits in the average parking space easily, we can go on all the small minor roads with confidance
Very comfortable for 2 people, with minor mods like taking out the large table and replacing with a small one Swivelling cab seats are comfortable.
In fact, have nothing to complain about.


----------



## projectoffice

*I've got an Exsis*

I've been running my Exsis since June 2006 and apart from a couple of base vehicle mechanical problems - a crack in the aircon unit and a broken wiper motor mounting (take care on this one because it's modified by Hymer to fit under the redesigned front end) - it has been perfect.

I use it three nights each week whilst working so it gets quite a bit of use and nothing has broken, fallen off or done anything it shouldn't.

It's extremely comfortable and practical and i make full use of all of the on-board facilities.

it's winning feature, other than the overall length which allows me to find a place in the car park at the office, is the big double bed that pulls down from the roof. It's great not having to rearrange cushions and make up a bed each evening - and then put it away each morning. Just lower it down, attach the ladder and then climb up and under the quilt - it beats a sleeping bag any night.

We've also used the Exsis for holidays in France. It takes all of our luggage for two weeks away with ease and typically returns 30mpg.

I like my Exsis.


----------



## Rio

*hymer exsis*

We have had our 2006 exsis sg 13 months, bought 7 months old from brownhills newark ,this is our first motorhome .
An awning complete with safari room fitted ,a tow bar for my jet ski,a gaslow 11kg single re fillable autogas kit with a truma sonatic gas gauge ,to save fuss mainly abroad ,and a status 530 tv aerial added
As in other posts the length and especially the width for a coach built ,along with the drop down bed and good bathroom layout sold it.
this tardis on wheels has had many long weekend trips in north yorkshire ,the lake district and scottish borders , mainly via b roads and some unclassified,the performance is good plenty of pull up hills ,mid 30 s on diesel , quiet car like drive comfort on long journeys .
We recently did our first big trip to switzerland through the ardeche via annecy on to the grand verdon canyons then port grimaud then back taking stenay in 2600miles ,our exsis was brilliant ,except for one thing , as this was the first time we used it in hot weather we drove with the cab windows down and exhaust fumes came in via the fridge vents !partly due to the exhaust blowing directly onto the step.
We are dealing with hymer on this and a number of other faults and will give an update as to the outcome,
We do love our little hymer regardless ,


----------



## 108497

*Hymer Exsis*

I have owned an Exsis since April 2007 and have covered 12000 miles in France and UK. I have a left hand drive which has been no problem over here and a real asset in France. I have two rear seats which have 3 point seat belts for rear passengers and the seats can slide forward to make a bench when on site and for sleeping.
The only problems I have encountered are a failed horn (replaced under warranty) and the backrest on the nearside rear seat which broke away from the side wall. I made 4 spacers to insert between the backrest and the kitchen unit.
Both my wife and I feel the Exsis is the best motorhome we have owned and we have owned 10 over 25 years.


----------



## halkynhymer

*Our Exsis*

Just joined the forum so thought I'd add my thoughts to this topic. We bought ours in Feb 04 from Duerrwangs in Dortmund (v.good) with 20k's on the clock (we lived in the Netherlands at the time and now reside in Germany. It is an Elegance model (thicker seat cushions, awning, alarm, 3 bike rack etc) with an oven/grill (500 quid bread bin - never used it!). We missed out on a couple of later changes on the 04 model, ie the sunken table fitting and the more solid bathroom door. Whilst the table fitting can be a pain, quite happy with the door arrangements. Extras we've added? we had a dead lock fitted to the caravan door, the panels come ready for fitting so not too big a job. HEO cab door deadlocks with key. After a poor experience with internal insulated screens we had some Silver Screens made, v.good. Faults? RH front wheelbearing - had it changed under warranty in France. A leaking shower head pipe twice(required removal of mirror and panel - a real pain, but done under warranty the first time. Second time was out of warranty but new item fitted. We have never used the shower as shower, use camp facilities as a rule. We've had 3 sets of built in cab screens, the first 2 sets went black, a known fault not just limited to Hymer, finally had the MK2 fitted, much neater and no problems; all under warranty. Bathroom vent blew off in a gale in SW France - blue sky and sunny! Overall? Excellent; easy to drive , manoever, park. Good mpg (2.8D) great storage, well thought out facilities, comfy bed (not too difficult to get in even for me at 6ft3) Well insulated (used in Alps in winter) although prone to a bit of condensation at foot of bed from the roof in very cold weather. Radio doesn't turn off after 20 mins like some vans! We've done NL, Southern Germany, Alps summer & winter, SW France, Pyrenees, Lake District, Skye, NW/NE Scotland and now have 30000k's on the clock, would have done more but have lost 6/7 months due to illness a couple of years back. Off to Austria, Lake Garda at end of August -can't wait!


----------



## HODGE

*Hymer Exsis Experiences*

Have had our Exsis 11 months ( bought at 2000 miles, and 7 months old from Brownhills ,Preston) a few problems , most done under warranty ( after delays for parts) , service OK, handover poor ; some small gripes not resolved.

However, overall , it`s compact size , ease of use , storage space , massive bed , good roadholding, almost 30 mpg ( 2.8 engine) and generally good build quality ensures we enjoy our first Hymer

After excellent info from MHF members , recently fitted an Easylifter hydraulic motorcycle rack to carry trail bike , this needed mods to towbar and a heavy duty fabricated bracket to carry 158 kg inc rack!!

Hoping "new" (short) Exsis ( in mags this month ) will be at NEC ?

Yours Mark and Denise


----------



## alpine

What a shame I have only just discovered this forum! We have a Hymer Exsis 2005 which we love to bits but due to a new building project in the French Alps, we have to sell (Henrietta!) her.

Can anyone recommend a good place to advertise her please as she needs to go to a very good home.

Thanks you and keep up the good work because as soon as we can we will buy another one! 8O


----------

